# I'm done...Abu Carpmaster Collection



## Buckeye Bob

Well, I've bought my last set (3 reels) of the Annual Carpmasters made by Ambassadeur...10 years and 31 reels is enough. They've become quite the tackle collectors item. Anywho...they started making them for an North Carolina Tackle guy in limited quantities for the booming carp paylake business in the south. Here's a couple pics of the 10th Anniversary Gold reels I just received and my collection will grow no more.


----------



## misfit

great loking reels,bob.but i'm sure youcan find a use for a few more when the next "prettier" edition comes out


----------



## H2O Mellon

NICE!

I almost bought the entire 6500 "Trophy" Collection last year, but I didn't have enough to complete the deal. I think I offered $500 but he wanted $650 or something like that.

Bob, take a pic of them together man, I'd love to see 10 years worth of them!

I noticed those have the paddle handles, do you carp guys prefer the paddle handles over the power handles?


----------



## Buckeye Bob

misfit said:


> great loking reels,bob.but i'm sure youcan find a use for a few more when the next "prettier" edition comes out


 There's always a chance if the right color comes around


----------



## Buckeye Bob

H2O Mellon said:


> NICE!
> I noticed those have the paddle handles, do you carp guys prefer the paddle handles over the power handles?


Don't know about anyone else, but, that's the way I like them and it's the way they come. I'm assuming the guy in NC that orders them each year has surveyed his southeast US market as the only place you can find them for sale are the carp paylake owners and tackle dealers in the southeast. I imagine there are also guys who might convert to the power handles...individual preference and feel.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

For those that may be interested the years/colors for the carpmasters are:

1999 Burgandy
2000 Black
2001 Emerald Green
2002 Silver
2003 Dark Red
2004 Red and Gold
2005 Burnt Orange
2006 Light Gold
2007 Royal Blue
2008/09 Dark Gold (some say bronze) w/10th Anniversary also engraved.


----------

